# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Suche Musik fr mein Freestyle-Video!

## jan-vincent

hi leute,
ich bin grad dabei mein 60 min freestyle-video aus dahab zu schneiden und bin jetzt bei 3/4 des kompletten videos angelangt. es ist ein reines freestyle-video und suche dafr dringend passende musik. fr die ersten 40 min habe ich einen mix aus typischer surfermucke und fetzigem rock/punk genommen. so langesam gehen mir nur die idee fr gute tracks aus.
hat einer von euch noch ein paar namen fr typische surfermucke, auer jack johnson - der ist zu lau!!! :Happy: 
so der style von zz top - give me all your loving / sting&police - roxane. ruhig ein bisschen altpacken :Happy:  ev habt ihr ja auch andere ideen.

wenn ihr ein paar namen habt wrdet ihr mir riesig helfen!!!!

schne gre aus hamburg
hang loose
jan

----------


## Soulsurfer1990

Hi Vincent wie sieht es mit why tokio aus? ich find das knnte ganz gut passen...hier gehts direkt zu der passenden mukke  :Wink:  ansonsten zum chillen dazaranha... hrt Kauli Seadi auch ganz gerne  :Wink: 

mfg Soulsurfer1990

----------


## jan-vincent

ja genau, das lied ist von Dazaranha ist gut. hast du noch mehr davon:-D

jan

----------


## tmodell

hast schon mal bush und incubus in betracht gezogen?? 3 doors down ist auch ganz geil!!

----------


## jan-vincent

ja ist auch nicht so schlecht. cool...
jetzt noch ein bisschen von zztop und police :-D also in der art meine ich...

jan

----------


## Picbuster

Hi, kleine Einmischung meinerseits, aber diese Infos sind relativ wichtig, falls ihr die Videos irgendwo ins Netz stellt:

Bei einer Verffentlichung von Musik (egal wo im Internet) muss immer das Einverstndnis des Musikers (oder des Plattenlabels) vorliegen und wenn der Interpret in der GEMA ist, auch Gema-Anmeldung und zugehrige -Zahlung. Siehe Gema.de

Alternative: Gemafreie Musik (hier msst ihr nur das Einverstndnis des Musikers haben). Nur so seid ihr vor Schadensersatzforderungen und Anzeigen wegen Versto gegen das Urheberrecht sicher.

----------


## jan-vincent

echt????? ich dachte wenn du dir die musik gekauft hast und sie dann privat (auch fr video, homepage usw...) benutzt, das dir dann keiner mehr ans bein binkeln kann. zumal mache tracks die du von bands im internet findest auch for free runterzuladen sind. dann geben sie dir doch mehr oder weniger die nutzungsrechte, oder nicht??

aber dennoch brauche ich unbedingt musik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-D hoffendlich gibt mir jetzt noch jemand tipps...

jan

----------


## Picbuster

Hat mich jetzt mal im Detail interessiert.... also (alles von Gema.de): privat auf Deinem Rechner, auf einer DVD oder als MPG zum versenden und zeigen bei Freunden kein Problem. Aber sobald es irgendwo verffentlicht wird (der Allgemeinheit zugnglich gemacht) ist der Spa vorbei - ganz egal ob auf privater Homepage oder sonstwo (youtube).

1. Mann muss zuerst die Rechte bei den Musikern oder Musiklabels klren, wenn man deren Werk (=Musik) mit eigenem Werk (=Video) verbinden will.

2. Mit dem Vertrag (schriftlich) muss man zur Gema und das ganze anmelden. Fr private Leute bei kurzen Musikstcken sogar gnstig. Richtet sich alles nach Lnge und Zugriffen. Bei gewerblichen Websites wird es teuer.

Es wird noch unterschieden zwischen Webradio, Podcast, Video on Demand, Hintergrundmucke auf Websites usw.

Das gilt alles aber nur fr Musiker, die Mitglied in der Gema sind (fast alle bekannten Musiker). Sobald man gemafreie Musik verwendet (und das durch die Lizenz nachweisen kann) kann es verwendet werden.

----------


## jan-vincent

ah okay gut zu wissen... da der ganze kram sowieso privat ist, drfte das ja kein problem sein :Happy: . hast du denn eine idee fr typische surfermucke am besten tracknamen/bands?

hang loose
jan

----------


## Picbuster

Einfach mal quer beet bei itunes checken. Oft stt man auf ganz neue Musikrichtungen. Wie wre es mal mit Funk- und Soulmucke der (70-80er) - muss ja nicht immer Punk, Rock und Electonic sein.

----------


## felix231

red hot chili peppers, billy talent, sum41, linkinpak

----------


## jan-vincent

ja die hab ich schon eingebaut :Happy: , meinte eher was ruhiges, altes...

----------


## Breeze

Hi, hr doch mal auf http://www.g-string.de/ an, ob Dir das gefllt. Ich finds sehr passend. Die CD vertickt Jrn fr nen 10er direkt von ihm selbst. Keine Gema, kein Nix. Haben das auch schon in ein Video reingepackt und ins Web gestellt. Vorher natrlich gefragt und er hatte nichts dagegen.

----------


## tmodell

Morcheeba, Moloko, chambao das wre doch chillige musik!

----------


## HardcoreWave

Aloha Jan
probier mal Phantom of the Opera von Iron Maiden is nen lteres Stck, das aber ziemlich rockt...

----------

